# Sledders VS ATV'ers



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

For all you in the snowy areas.

Do you have any problems with sleds and ATV's sharing trails?

Seems like once the snow hits, sled heads want all the trails to themselves just because the groom them 6 weeks a year.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Definitely an Atlantic Canada problem, they do the exact same thing here. They will even get physical for it especially on the groomed trails, or "Verbal". That's when I dig 2' trenches down there trails with my laws  they need to learn to share because we all use them, and most sledders here freak right out about it and think they own the place like I said they'll even pick a fight over it.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

ATV's Are Banned From our Trails During the Winter


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

And thats why i love the south, no "sledders" with sticks up thier arse acting like they own the place. Just dbaggs with the expensive can-ams thinking that just because they own the name brand automaticly makes them bettter than us "wallet friendly" bikes.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

were not allowed on the groomed trails, when theres enough snow to groom, cause our local sledding club owns the railbed here. they can get nasty if you get caught, but most of us respect that. it costs alot of time and money to groom a trail and the rutting isn't really safe for them at high speeds


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Same up where I live, registered sled trails have quad bans once they are groomed. Most people around here have both machines tho so we never have much for quads in winter. I believe they can even press charges if they catch you to make u pay for the grooming again, could be wrong about that not to sure. I was raised on sleds and I personally don't understand the big deal, my sled digs deeper then my quad when I hit the gas lol.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

we dont really have the problem where im from. nobody around my area likes the groomed trails for sleding, too boring. get off the trail an into the powder lol. as for quads there is usually too much snow to go on any amount of a quad ride. when we jump on our sleds we usually put on 100-150 miles before the day is over. if we feel like going for a short ride we might jump onto the quads or relic sleds and head down to the lake for a day at the ice shacks. the only problem we have had is our antique poker derby. because its only 12 miles some guys used to bring their quads but they rutted it up too much for the relics so they put a stop to it.


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

here in upstate NY there are a ton of trails that are sled trails only...can't even ride quads on them in the summer.....and the ones that are dual prupose are closed to quads during the winter months......have to go to an atv park or private land to ride in the winter


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

in Wisconsin there are alote of shared trails and no problems that I know of
BUT you have be off them with your quad when it gets above 28 deg. f.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Around here, it's not that they WANT all the trails to themselves; there's designated sled trails and they pay a lot for a trail pass to be able to use them and have them in good condition for their short season.

Here we have ATV trails and sled trails. The sled trails are snowmobile only between Dec 15 and (I believe) April 15..you must be on a sled and you must have a provincial trail pass to use them between those dates.

Outside of those dates, anyone can use the sled trails.

The ATV trails all have to be gov't approved etc etc in order for the ATV clubs to call them official trails and be able to maintain them, although the provincial passes we buy are not legally required and are mainly a way for the clubs to get $$ to maintain the trails, fix washouts, build bridges, etc. Here you don't want to get caught playing in or even crossing any sort of moving water as there's big fines involved.

We have a lot of groomed ATV trails so people are pretty good about staying off the sled trails for the most part. The grooming is a necessity not a luxury...we get a fair amount of snow, so if the groomers don't go, we can't go either.

Although there's a fair amount of trail that becomes sled-only in the winter, there's still plenty of trails to run and put on a couple hundred Kms in a day.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm asking because I'm thinking about a sled purchase and just don't want to have a bunch of drama all winter.....I just wanna ride....

One of the arguements I'm seeing is about Crown land and who can and cannot use it.

Sledders are saying because they groom them & pay for trail passes, they can keep the ATVs off during the winter and ATV'er are saying that because it's Crown land, anyone can use them.

I've driven on groomed trails (boring!!!) just to get from point a-b, but respect the sleeders, let them by and don't chew up the trails. So I don't see the issue? 

Can't a idiot sled head cause as much damaged (ruts and holes) as the same dummy on a quad?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

We don't have that issuse here in So. GA......lol!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

oldmanbrute said:


> We don't have that issuse here in So. GA......lol!


 :agreed: Never seen that issue down here in South GA! lol 

A groomed trail down here is the one that gets dirt added to it because you dug it out too deep last weekend!


----------



## zedlep (Jan 18, 2012)

Im also eastern canada and the ski doo'ers think they own the trails in the winter.. They will throw beer bottle and everything here on the trails... Ive it gets above 0 i stay off the trails cause i rut them but other than that i dont see what the big deal is... Everytime a 800 ski doo takes of they leave a huge rut anyway


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Here in Maine the trails are closed to ATVs Dec 15 (or when snow flies) until May 15th (depending on how bad mud season is). The wardens will be after u if your on the trails then. But its a respect thing here not only to the sledders but to the land owners. But I do have to laugh at this... There are some sledders that are totally against ATVs BUT ATVs are used to maintain "there" trails in the off season. Go figure...:33: lol. Alot of trails are becoming "Multi Use Trails". Most of the land here is privately owned. So it takes a lot of time and effort to get permision for the clubs (Sledders and ATVers) to ride. Over the past few years the ATV clubs have started to open (meaning cut new trails and or build bridges) because some owners decline permision because they dont want ATVs there. So you need to go around that section. But if thats what it takes to ride... so be it. At least we can ride. MOST of the year. We can ride on the lakes in winter if we want. Both clubs need bridges and such also because you'll get busted if caught rideing in any kind of pond or stream. But there are places you can go to play in mud and water. Just this past year I can leave from my house to ride. I have to ride about a mile on paved roads through town, but its all been approved. (As ong as your just putting on the side). Its good for the businesses and such. Weve done that a quite a few times last summer. :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

"groomed trails" and "sleds only"... not terms we have to deal with down here... i dont think my Arctic Kitty would even run in that kind of weather.... lol shes more of a Tropical Kitty. And I know if I lived up there, I would be in hibernation for the winter. I just dont do cold weather rides....

LOL i think it was like maybe 30-35 degrees on this day:


----------

